# Cloudy urine



## volans (Jul 1, 2008)

Help! My desert tortoise has cloudy, milk like urine for 2 days..Is it normal????


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 2, 2008)

volans said:


> Help! My desert tortoise has cloudy, milk like urine for 2 days..Is it normal????



I don't have a desert tortoise, but all of my other tortoises (greeks, hermann's and leopards) do that all the time. It's urid acid and normal for them.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,
Is your Desert tortoise a male or female?

Danny


----------



## volans (Jul 2, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Hi,
> Is your Desert tortoise a male or female?
> 
> Danny



I think it's still juvenile and it's 4" long...I'm not sure whether it's a male or female...from the length of the tail, if i have to guess it's a female because it's short...


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 2, 2008)

It's just fine  It's just more liquid urates than usual 

Danny


----------



## volans (Jul 2, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> It's just fine  It's just more liquid urates than usual
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny. I was kinda worried because it's different than his usual pee. Usually it's clear with very little white substance and not as much as this milky one. 
But then he often sleep during the day in his hideout, is that also ok? I thought most reptiles don't sleep during the day...

Volans


----------



## Jentortmom (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe smaller ones tend to sleep a little more then adults, but I know mine are up and moving most of the time with a few naps during the day. Mine that are outside are in hiding all day and out at night.


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 3, 2008)

During hot summer days, mine usually very active in mid morning to noon, then go hiding under a bush/tree or log when the weather goes more than 90F. They would be active again in the late afternoon when the temperature drops to below 90s.


----------



## volans (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks all for ur replies....I appreciate it...I notice that he is active before noon and gets sleepy and stays at his hideout during the whole afternoon then active again at nite...


----------

